# New system - make buildworld has broken!



## bryn1u (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey.

Step by step:

0) FreeBSD RELEASE-9.1
1) `# portsnap fetch extract`
2) `# setenv  PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/[/url]`
3) `# pkg_add -r subversion`
3) `# rehash`
3) `# screen svn co [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0[/url] /usr/src`
4) `# cd /usr/src/; make buildworld`
5) Error:

```
(...)
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringExtras.cpp:16:35: error: llvm/ADT/StringExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringMap.cpp:14:32: error: llvm/ADT/StringMap.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringMap.cpp:15:35: error: llvm/ADT/StringExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringPool.cpp:14:37: error: llvm/Support/StringPool.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringPool.cpp:15:32: error: llvm/ADT/StringRef.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringRef.cpp:10:32: error: llvm/ADT/StringRef.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringRef.cpp:11:28: error: llvm/ADT/APInt.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringRef.cpp:12:32: error: llvm/ADT/OwningPtr.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringRef.cpp:13:30: error: llvm/ADT/Hashing.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/StringRef.cpp:14:36: error: llvm/ADT/edit_distance.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/TargetRegistry.cpp:10:41: error: llvm/Support/TargetRegistry.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/TargetRegistry.cpp:11:32: error: llvm/ADT/STLExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/TargetRegistry.cpp:12:32: error: llvm/ADT/StringRef.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/TargetRegistry.cpp:13:31: error: llvm/Support/Host.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/TargetRegistry.cpp:14:38: error: llvm/Support/raw_ostream.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/ThreadLocal.cpp:14:32: error: llvm/Config/config.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/ThreadLocal.cpp:15:38: error: llvm/Support/ThreadLocal.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Threading.cpp:14:36: error: llvm/Support/Threading.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Threading.cpp:15:33: error: llvm/Support/Atomic.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Threading.cpp:16:32: error: llvm/Support/Mutex.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Threading.cpp:17:32: error: llvm/Config/config.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/TimeValue.cpp:14:36: error: llvm/Support/TimeValue.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/TimeValue.cpp:15:32: error: llvm/Config/config.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Timer.cpp:14:32: error: llvm/Support/Timer.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Timer.cpp:15:38: error: llvm/Support/CommandLine.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Timer.cpp:16:32: error: llvm/Support/Debug.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Timer.cpp:17:40: error: llvm/Support/ManagedStatic.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Timer.cpp:18:38: error: llvm/Support/raw_ostream.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Timer.cpp:19:33: error: llvm/Support/Format.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Timer.cpp:20:32: error: llvm/Support/Mutex.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Timer.cpp:21:34: error: llvm/Support/Process.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Timer.cpp:22:32: error: llvm/ADT/OwningPtr.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Timer.cpp:23:32: error: llvm/ADT/StringMap.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/ToolOutputFile.cpp:14:41: error: llvm/Support/ToolOutputFile.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/ToolOutputFile.cpp:15:34: error: llvm/Support/Signals.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Triple.cpp:10:29: error: llvm/ADT/Triple.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Triple.cpp:11:34: error: llvm/ADT/SmallString.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Triple.cpp:12:35: error: llvm/ADT/StringSwitch.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Triple.cpp:13:32: error: llvm/ADT/STLExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Triple.cpp:14:40: error: llvm/Support/ErrorHandling.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Twine.cpp:10:28: error: llvm/ADT/Twine.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Twine.cpp:11:34: error: llvm/ADT/SmallString.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Twine.cpp:12:32: error: llvm/Support/Debug.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Twine.cpp:13:38: error: llvm/Support/raw_ostream.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Valgrind.cpp:16:35: error: llvm/Support/Valgrind.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/Valgrind.cpp:17:32: error: llvm/Config/config.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/circular_raw_ostream.cpp:14:47: error: llvm/Support/circular_raw_ostream.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_os_ostream.cpp:14:41: error: llvm/Support/raw_os_ostream.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:14:38: error: llvm/Support/raw_ostream.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:15:33: error: llvm/Support/Format.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:16:34: error: llvm/Support/Program.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:17:34: error: llvm/Support/Process.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:18:35: error: llvm/ADT/StringExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:19:34: error: llvm/ADT/SmallVector.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:20:32: error: llvm/Config/config.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:21:35: error: llvm/Support/Compiler.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:22:40: error: llvm/Support/ErrorHandling.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:23:39: error: llvm/Support/system_error.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.cpp:24:32: error: llvm/ADT/STLExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/system_error.cpp:14:39: error: llvm/Support/system_error.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/system_error.cpp:15:32: error: llvm/Support/Errno.h: No such file or directory
mkdep: compile failed
*** [.depend] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport.
*** [bootstrap-tools] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [_bootstrap-tools] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [buildworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
root@ks3290849:/usr/src #
```

I have been doing this by all the time and always worked, until now. What's wrong ?


----------



## kpa (Feb 6, 2013)

Never use the release/x.y.z tagged branches unless you know what you're doing, use the releng/x.y branches:

`# svn co [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1[/url] /usr/src`


----------



## bryn1u (Feb 6, 2013)

I got:


```
root@ks3290849:/usr/src # svn co svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1 /usr/src
svn: E155000: '/usr/src' is already a working copy for a different URL
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2013)

`# rm -rf /usr/src/*`

And try again. With a _check-out_ the directory must be empty.


----------



## bryn1u (Feb 6, 2013)

Seems not working:

```
root@ks3290849:/usr/src # ls
.svn
root@ks3290849:/usr/src # svn co svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1 /usr/src
svn: E155000: '/usr/src' is already a working copy for a different URL
```

#Edit 

OK. I had to remove .svn and working.

Thank's a lot.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2013)

Remove that .svn directory too.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 6, 2013)

Please pick a specific SVN mirror from the Handbook instead of using the plain svn. URL.


----------



## bryn1u (Feb 6, 2013)

Ehh. And again, what's going on with that ? 


```
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.
cpp:23:39: error: llvm/Support/system_error.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/raw_ostream.
cpp:24:32: error: llvm/ADT/STLExtras.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/system_error
.cpp:14:39: error: llvm/Support/system_error.h: No such file or directory
/usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport/../../../contrib/llvm/lib/Support/system_error
.cpp:15:32: error: llvm/Support/Errno.h: No such file or directory
mkdep: compile failed
*** [.depend] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/clang/libllvmsupport.
*** [bootstrap-tools] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [_bootstrap-tools] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [buildworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

I used to:

```
root@ks3290849:/usr/src # screen svn co svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1 /usr/src
root@ks3290849:/usr/src # screen make buildworld
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2013)

Do a *make clean* first. There might be some crap left over from the previous attempts.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 7, 2013)

Anything special in your /etc/make.conf?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 7, 2013)

Or /etc/src.conf...


----------



## kpa (Feb 7, 2013)

Check if the system has correct date.


----------



## neilms (Feb 7, 2013)

This is not possible until packages become available for 9.1. Most likely we have to wait for version 10 for a fully functional FreeBSD.

There is definately something going on. They have not told us the full story of the security breach. Why would there be no packages if there was not some deep problem? It is Stuff they don't want us to know.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 7, 2013)

neilms said:
			
		

> This is not possible until packages become available for 9.1. Most likely we have to wait for version 10 for a fully functional FreeBSD.
> 
> There is definately something going on. They have not told us the full story of the security breach. Why would there be no packages if there was not some deep problem? It is Stuff they don't want us to know.



The output shown disagrees; the Subversion package is installed and worked to retrieve the source.  The error is in compiling, which is most likely due to a setting that has been changed from the default.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 8, 2013)

> There is definately something going on.


*definitely

ports repositories have absolutely nothing to do with the binary update system and PACKAGESITE


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2013)

neilms said:
			
		

> There is definately something going on. They have not told us the full story of the security breach. Why would there be no packages if there was not some deep problem? It is Stuff they don't want us to know.


Don't believe everything you read on Phoronix.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 8, 2013)

neilms said:
			
		

> It is Stuff they don't want us to know.



Have you seen the black helicopters too?


----------

